# Goat with Lyme Disease Symptoms



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok guys. I have some questions for you. As you know I have been busy this week and the goats have been up more then usual. So today at first I thought ok no biggy. One doe had some loose stool. Well she started acting like she was not up to par. A few days this week I saw her limping for about 2 hours but then she was fine. No heat or swelling etc so I didn't do anything for it. Well today she started to limp again and is now running a fever of 105. I left my vet a message since its Easter Weekend I am sure she is busy with her family and not seen the missed call just yet. 

To me it sounds like Lyme disease. Now the hubby said no and has decided that I am over reacting but to add some light to the subject Lyme disease is actually getting pretty common around this part and we live in a heavily wood area. Even our neighbors dog was diagnosed with Lyme disease not that long ago. I have her QT from the others but read that unpasteurized milk can still pass the Bb protein.

Has anyone heard of what treatment to use in goats? I know Pen can be used but not sure on the dose for this. Open to ideas and suggestions. Maybe I am over reacting but I would rather be safe then sorry. Lyme disease is no fun and I do not wish that on anyone or anything.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you checked her hoofs for any cuts scratches or such? Also check her legs. That would not explain the fever thou. 

Tetanus could also possibly be the cause and if so she needs antitoxin ASAP. 

Havent heard of Lyme in goats and we have lyme real bad around here. Doesn't mean it cant happen thou.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I would wait to hear from your vet, they may be able to run a snap test on blood. That's how we tested dogs


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

All legs/hooves checked clean, I even check her belly before calling the vet. She is up to date on shots and the whole herd is CAE neg. P is a little darker then usual. Did probios, nutridrench earlier before I posted and now gonna give some electros for the night. 

I even tried using awhile back the CyLence to help control the Ticks (read it in another post on here somewhere). The only thing that she has on her right now is ticks. My normal routine to repel no longer is working. She is eating hay and grazing fine but doesn't care too much for grain right now.

dobe627: Not sure how soon the tests can pick it up in animals. I know in people by the time it will show up in the tests if you were not already treated then it would have too much damage occurred to be some what normal. When I had an ordeal with it last year my doctor even said I have seen 5 cases so far and then didn't give enough antibiotics to kick it the first time. It took several rounds before I was normal again. I did read in animals if you didn't treat in time then their kidney's could have severe issues. Not sure, never had to deal with it in pets.

Of course I could still be just jumping the gun here and it could be nothing but a slight mishap.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Just spoke with the vet. She said not to jump the gun just yet. Going to do a round of Pen G and watch her closely. She thinks she may have an abscess somewhere even though we see nothing visual. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have heard that the tick needs to stay on the animal approx 24 hours to pass the disease? My vet said to check them several times a day and get them off asap. I would advise those with tick problems to get some guinea hens. I did not see one tick the whole time I had them here. If they didn't get out on the road, I'd get some more.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Di
Thank you. We had ducks that use to take care of them but the neighbors dog has chased them all to the pond on the back of the property. Will guinea hens be able to escape a beagle? We can't really ask for them to keep him up since we rent the farm from them (they have tried different things and can't keep him up, long story).

Well on the 24 hour thingy I know that is the clinical thought but if at any time they get squeezed or rubbed it can push the bad stuff into the blood stream. (that is what happen to me. I had one on my back where I could not get to it and while driving to work to get the NP to remove it for me. It must have been smushed alittle because it was only on for about 3 hours max :sigh: )

I am just glad temp is down to normal this morning. She is acting normal other then a little limp. I will be removing ticks multiple times a day now.  I used did it twice a day when feeding. Maybe I am over reacting I just want my babies to be happy and healthy. 

Thanks


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

When I worked at the vet clinic we did blood anytime it was suspected. But in dogs it is rarely fatal, not like people


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I know from experience those Lymes blood tests (maybe different for livestock?) can be very inaccurate.
When I had Lymes for 2-3 years(unknowingly) the symptoms got really bad and I got 2 negative blood tests and one positive.
The actually has to do some sort of a blood screening, which came back as another positive. Its where they use a huge needle as to make sure all isn't compromised and they took a lot of blood.
Likely a lot different. Just not sure how accurate the tests are.

Also if you pull the tick off within (I think) 24 hrs they are okay.
They don't latch on right away and it takes a while for the bacteria to enter the blood stream, from what I hear.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes the tick must attach, feed and regurgatate. However I guess if squeezed while attached it could transmit. We are told not to squeeze them if you have a cut.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys for all your input. She is acting a bit better energy wise but still has a good limp. Found two more on her udder this evening that was not there this morning. The hubby did point out the leg she is limping on is the one we removed a tick from between her hooves a while back. So maybe she is hiding an abscess from the bite even though there is no swelling there or anything. Bless her little heart, it's so hard on the herd queen not to be 110% herself. Please be thinking about her for us. All the extra positive thoughts will help!

Jesse-goats: I am so sorry you had it too. There are so many different levels and I hope that you did not have permanent damage. One of my mothers neighbors was not as lucky and he is disabled from his Lyme's disease. I don't think anyone completely understands the condition until you have to go through it. I know the hubby got frustrated with me during my spell (or at least I felt like he did, since I was not as able to do my normal work load and it took a lot longer to do basic things) that lasted a lot longer then I had liked since we were so fast to start treatment. 

dobe627: I have also heard of some people that burn them which you are not suppose to do to my understanding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What leg is she limping on. If it is a back leg, I would consider Meningeal Worm as a possible cause too.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

It was a little long with me having it before it was found out (2-3 years). Ended up that I could not walk or even move my legs it was so painful in the joints. I usually take pain well but whenever I had to get up to use the restroom I cried. After being in the hospital for 3 days and on meds/IV I slowly started waking again and they found out I had Lymes. I have nerve damage from Lymes and from strong antibiotics (which they don't use anymore because of that) in my legs and sometimes up my arms. My legs can sometimes shake uncontrollably which can get annoying (especially when driving).
My eyes are sensitive to the light and take longer to adjust.
I also have patellar tendinitis in both knees and some in my elbows.
This is not to complain, but it is said not to go away when it gets that bad, the knee pain that is. Therapy helps some but insurance isn't letting me go for therapy anymore.
I wish I had went to the doctor sooner.
Good thing you started treatment right away, that saves a lifetime of ongoing issues.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> What leg is she limping on. If it is a back leg, I would consider Meningeal Worm as a possible cause too.


It is her front right. She is doing better but still has a limp. Depending on the time of day and how active she has been depends on how she walks.

Jesse-Goats: I am so sorry. I didn't realize you had permanent damage. If I had not been so pushy with my doctors and if I didn't work where I did then I do not think I would have had such a good recovery. I was working at a Wellness clinic with Chiropractors, Nurse Prac, Physical Therapist and a lot of good people. The NP would not give the prophylaxis dose because when she looked at it she didn't think it would be anything because it did not have the typical bulls eye. I had a puffy red rash for about 8 hours 2 days after the bite. By the time I finally got placed on any antibiotics I was in the Flu like stage. I missed a lot of work and had to leave my job for less physical work closer to home. Long story shorten I do not feel as strong as I use to be but I just chalk that up to getting older and from the time I was limited while healing. I am thankful to be so lucky, but now hate ticks.


----------

